# A Colt and A Smith



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Couple of Firearms I came across.

Both are 45 acp.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Both very nice


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh yeah, nice!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Sharp looking guns.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dovans said:


> Couple of Firearms I came across.
> 
> Both are 45 acp.


Did you buy these two?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

depends if my wife is in the room when I answer.. But yes.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dovans said:


> depends if my wife is in the room when I answer.. But yes.


I figured you acquired them , what I meant was purchase or auction?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

one was a trade,( the colt) the other I Purc..... I received from an auctioneer..

heheh


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Sounds like you need treated for addiction, to auctions. I was really into Garners Action in Carrollton. The reason I kind off got off auctions was when they allowed on line bidding. I still haven’t picked up a 45 yet but I’m not in a hurry. I really would like to stumble on Series 70, original. It’s kind of funny, normally I wouldn’t be interested in any handgun unless it was target version. I turned down many Colt 1911s on trades against S&Ws. They had to be Gold Cups or no deal, unless older collector or GI issue. I was in business for close to 20yrs. Sold a lot of guns for such a small business. I couldn’t begin to guess how many Ruger and S&W revolvers I sold. I doubt if I sold 50 Colt 1911s and close to half were gold cups.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Dovans said:


> depends if my wife is in the room when I answer.. But yes.


You are so well trained!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

How about a close up of the Colt.


----------

